# Construction work in Dubai



## Pbryant720 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am a union Ironworker with 9 plus years in NYC as a welder. I make over 100,000 does anyone know what i can expect as a pay package for a welder in Dubai. Ive seen claims from 75,000 to 150,000 depending on your experience and what you currently make but does anyone who is in Dubai know. any help is greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

48 views and no replies so far.....

that should give you a clue....

Basically no one had the heart to tell you the going range is anywhere between 8000 to 25000 dollars per annum ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Pbryant720 said:


> I am a union Ironworker with 9 plus years in NYC as a welder. I make over 100,000 does anyone know what i can expect as a pay package for a welder in Dubai. Ive seen claims from 75,000 to 150,000 depending on your experience and what you currently make but does anyone who is in Dubai know. any help is greatly appreciated.Thanks


Unfortunatly mate, you would not be on the tools over here.
Start aplying for management jobs if you desire to live in UAE.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 

Seems they would rather hire a few handfuls of unskilled workers for the equivalent of half of the pay of the supervisors and have one 'skilled' manager trying to train/watch all of them. Build quality is very good in the uae


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

This is purely an observation but I'd recommend going to a local junior college and get a management degree or something along those lines. Sometimes there are 9 month construction management programs available at the smaller colleges. I'm out of California and those may be more widely available here than in new york, there are too many in California.

I haven't moved over yet and know nothing about the job conditions for that industry, but it sounds like you could fetch a hefty salary in a management or training position. There are recruiters in the "everything you need to know" thread, ask them what they would do.

Best of luck my friend.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah you should just stay home you can expect about three thousand a month tops. Welder don't make shyte here


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> yeah you should just stay home you can expect about three thousand a month tops. Welder don't make shyte here


Yep and thats in Dirham not $......


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh wow.. dhs3000 per month for labour? ouch...


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*labour*

Yes there is no such thing as skilled labor here, And that why this place will crumble to t he ground in 50 years


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

that seems a bit harsh eh?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's already happening. The only saving grace here is the dry climate. The cracks i've seen in this concrete work should not show up for many many years.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

that's a shame - takes the same effort to do it right the first time, thats what happens when theres no pride in one's work i suppose


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But will always be jobs in construction because it has to be rebuilt


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sure if money is not an issue, It Won't last forever if you need to rebuild your country every 50 years


----------

